# fish from zoostock - ebay??



## mikeljojo (9 May 2008)

Hi,

Anyone bought fish / shrimp from the ebay shop under the name of 'zoostock'?

Prices seem very good for bulk / shoal buys but I'm a little nervous about buying off him.

Any feedback pls guys? Should I avoid, or is he OK?

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## beeky (10 May 2008)

I've seen them too. Never tried them, but prices do seem OK if you want a shoal of something different. It's always the postage that's puts me off buying fish mail order though.

Before taking the plunge I'd recommened having a word with your local (good) LFS and see if they can get the same thing ordered in for you.

If you decide to try them, let us know how you get on.

Graham


----------



## amy4342 (10 Jul 2008)

Hi.
I've bought stuff off this guy before - it was great! The fish were bagged well, with heat packs, and arrived early in the morning. I bought 50 Cardinals - there were 52, no DOA's and no troubles with them afterwards. I bought them as a medium size although they were slightly smaller than expected. His eBay feedback is good. I bought my new tank from them-a pine cabinet with tank built to my specifications. I sent him a picture of the tank I had in mind with the dimensions, and the tank arrived looking exactly like the picture I sent him - fantastic quality and workmanship, and the delivery people were extremely helpfull - they even carried it upstairs for us lol. They operate under the name 'Boss' - http://www.bossaquariums.co.uk/. I couldn't recommend this company more highly.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (12 Jul 2008)

Boss advertise in PFK, so along with what amy said I'd say they were a safe bet


----------



## Superman (12 Jul 2008)

I've never bought off the net tbh, mainly cos I like the thing of going to chat to those in the LFS and having a proper nosey.

At least I know if I need to, I know who to turn to.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (12 Jul 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I've never bought off the net tbh, mainly cos I like the thing of going to chat to those in the LFS and having a proper nosey.
> 
> At least I know if I need to, I know who to turn to.



I don't buy expensive equipment like filters ect online but sometimes with items like plants/substrate alot of money can be saved by searching for online sources.

But if money isn't an issue then it's the lfs all the way!


----------



## Big Den (15 Jul 2008)

If you do get a good result from these people you are lucky. Its when things go wrong you find out what they are like. The reason he has mostly good feedback is that he resloves the issue in the form of reimbursment. 50 tetras @ Â£48 + postage 5 doa's he pays you back less than a fiver, you give pos feedback. how can he lose? He is buying these fish in bulk for pennies each. He is making money on postage as well. If all the fish die he will not refund the postage only the cost of the fish. You also have to send a picture within 24 hours of any doa's. He also sends his fish via Royal Mail, who do not knowingly transport live fish. Thats why his boxes are not marked as such. Can you imagine how the boxes are treated?
I have had bad dealings with this person and know countless other people who have suffered the same. I would avoid at all cost


----------



## Garuf (15 Jul 2008)

Just as I was about to buy some micro-rasborra. 
Thanks for the heads up Dan.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (26 Jul 2008)

When I'm chosing an ebay seller to give my hard earned (in short supply) money to, I always check the negative and neutral feedback comments and more importantly the replies to the comments from the seller.

I think it's fair to say that if anyone checked the neg and neutral for zoostock, they would find the reply comments from this seller to be absolutly terrible, I withdraw my previous post about this seller being good.  

For a seller to refer to buyers as 'idiots' was enough to put me off, the rest of the reply comments do not improve.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Jul 2008)

I have heard a rumour that this guy/company buys zoo stock and the quality isn't that great.  I have not had any personal experience of this though so I wouldn't like to cast aspersions.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (29 Jul 2008)

My judgement was based on the comments of the seller to their customers that had problems


----------



## Gill (29 Jul 2008)

I would not Touch ZooStocks Fish with a BargePole. 

**Tends to buy the fish other retailers won't and sells them of cheap. 
**Fish he Sells are below the size they should be for selling - which results in High Losses'
**I was going to buy some boxes of fish from him for work, but after asking around the suppliers/LFS Owners I know. they advised to steer clear of them. 
**Dry Goods and Tank Prices Are OK - as they have been doing these longer then Fish.
**Only been doing fish a short time.
**Its Pot Luck - You may get some great fish - you mat end up with a box of dead fish.


----------



## TDI-line (29 Jul 2008)

Funny enough, i was looking at ordering a 100 cardinals from this company, but don't think i'll bother now.

 Just have to chat  up my LFS now.


----------



## Gill (29 Jul 2008)

You May be Suprised at the Price of a Box of Cardinals from your LFS. 
If you haggle and i mean Haggle - You should be able to get a box for under 40quid.
I can get 500 Standard sized neons for 40quid.


----------



## TDI-line (29 Jul 2008)

Thanks Gill.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (1 Aug 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Funny enough, i was looking at ordering a 100 cardinals from this company, but don't think i'll bother now.
> 
> Just have to chat up my LFS now.



Just give Kevan a leaving card before he goes, I'm sure he'd sort a bit of cut price ordering 

Have you seen the new plants he's got from their new german supplier? look really good


----------



## Wolfenrook (1 Aug 2008)

I purchased 15 amano shrimp from ZooStock with no problems whatsoever.  They all arrived heatlhy and well, in a well insulated box with a heat pack.  The only problem I had with them was slow dispatch, as in it took them a week and me reminding them to get them to send my order.

Every seller has negative feedback and people who hold low opinions of them.  You'll be lucky to find one with 100% postive feedback, and in my experience many of the buyers on ebay are idiots, as are many supposed hobbyists.  I agree though that it was poor business practice to call them this to their faces so to speak.  As to listening to advice in an LFS, not in a month of sundays!  In my experience all that 80% of those running LFS care about is their bank balance.

You pay your money and make your choice.

Ade


----------



## mick b (2 Sep 2008)

Hi All,

Well I've been waiting to comment, as during the discussion, I had ordered 200 Cardinals from Zoostock.

Yes I had to chase them about delivery, but the explanations were plausable, expanding bussiness with growth issues.

The 'Main Man' is Andrew Stephenson, who personnaly explained the growing-pains and the additional staff now emploied to speed things along.

My Cardinals arrived, heated box, well bagged etc, yes there were a few DOA but I have been credited for them, including a percentage for the shipping costs (that' fair IMO).

Now 2 weeks into QT and all doing well.
200 Cardinals for Â£100 including shipping was IMO a good purchace.

The choice is yours, as they say.

Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

200 cardinals    how big is the tank? i want to see a pic   

Â£100 is extremely good, they are Â£1.50 each at my local MA


----------



## mick b (2 Sep 2008)

Hi Aaron,

Well they are currently in a 60 gal, QT set-up, but destined for my Display Tank (300 gals), some pics on this link;
viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2363&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10

Cheers,  Mick B

PS, I'm hoping they will form a tight shoal, when faced by 21 Adult Discus


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

wow that is beautiful


----------



## mick b (2 Sep 2008)

Thank You  

With the help of folk on this forum, I hope to improve it, allways 'work-in-progress'


----------

